# Happy Thanksgiving everybody!



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Today Im tankful for this great forum and all the good people on it. You have all helped me to become a somewhat decent fish keeper. I hope everybody is having a good day and enjoying the holiday. Not to mention all the great food!


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, Happy Turkey Day to everyone


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING ALL!!!!!!!! I fed my fat now its time for a nap!!!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I feel bad that I'm not home to feed my fish their thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They don't have a calender. Pick a random day and give them a feast.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Happy T-Day everyone!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

lol synderguy, same with me. had to give them 3 day feeders.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving, hope everyone had a good one!


Dont shop too hard today!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

When you have a store thirty minutes away that has all corals for $10, and all corals buy two get one free, you have to shop too hard! Have fun everyone!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

A LFS near me was doing buy one cichlid/coral/plant, get one free. Including discus and angelfish! Too bad I wasn't there.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Our LFS had the deals I said before, as well as a few others. I got two amazing 3 inch maxima clams for $60 each. Wait until I get some pictures...


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't have a LFS close enough to get deals at. 
I hope everyone had a happy Thanksgiving


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Wish i was home for deals. I need more plants.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

...I just brought home 8 new plants on wednesday night. I work on the planted tank at the lfs to help them out. I have them call me when they get new shipments in. I then drive to the store and plant the new plants. In exchange I get first pick...at 11:00 pm. Im so addicted to this hobby lol. 

Flora
3 dwarf baby tears
1 dwarf hair grass
1 glossostigma
1 java fern
1 container of java moss
1 vesuvius
1 amazon sword 

Fauna 
5 Scarlet bada's
3 hillstream loaches


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

snyderguy said:


> A LFS near me was doing buy one cichlid/coral/plant, get one free. Including discus and angelfish! Too bad I wasn't there.


I just bought 2 tea saucer sized discus today for $50 total. The pet store was having a 50% off sale, and they usually cost $50.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

bmlbytes said:


> I just bought 2 tea saucer sized discus today for $50 total. The pet store was having a 50% off sale, and they usually cost $50.


I'll post pictures if you post pictures... :king:


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

This is the best picture I could get with my crappy cell phone, and a light designed for a 10 gallon aquarium


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks good! I'll post a few pictures in a few hours.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry about the quality... These were taken from a video camera, and the white balance was off on most of them. Through the glass, the clams look like that, but looking down from the top of the tank, WOW! Wait for me to put up a video.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Don't apologize for such nice pics. My Thanksgiving was nice, out of town family in, but my fish have been ignored.


----------

